# Mac SSD?



## v12dock (Dec 2, 2010)

?? Uhh What?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

They're probably using a low-transfer speed SSD. The seek time will still make it much faster than an SAS or SATA drive.

If that's advertising which drive to choose, they should post seek times. That would sell them more SSDs.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a mac... end of story


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Its a mac... end of story



it being a mac has nothing to do with it. they are probably using old tech. best call them up and ask what drive they use.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this on the new Macbooks?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2010)

All the new Mac-book Air's have SSD's, as far as I know.  Thats how they made them thinner.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)

Namslas90 said:


> All the new Mac-book Air's have SSD's, as far as I know.  Thats how they made them thinner.



Yeah, but are the numbers OP posted from those drives?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

Frick said:


> Yeah, but are the numbers OP posted from those drives?



no ssd is that slow on any sata 3 connection so who knows. maybe some error.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> no ssd is that slow on any sata 3 connection so who knows. maybe some error.



Well, the new Macbooks uses slower drives by Toshiba, but you're right that they shouldn't be that slow. Weird.


----------



## timta2 (Dec 3, 2010)

> Its a mac... end of story



"Macs use the same hardware as PCs and are just more expensive". Isn't that the current #1 anti-Mac/pro-PC argument? I guess maybe it only applies when people want it to. LOL.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.slashgear.com/macbook-pro...2011-27116496/

this combines with Sandybridge and OSX Lion would be one amazing laptop 



> With most of the excitement happening in Apple’s iPad tablet, MacBook Air ultraportable and iPhone 4 smartphone segments, the poor MacBook Pro has been somewhat relegated. The latest rumors, however, suggest that’s all likely to change in April 2011, with Three Guys and a Podcast tipping a significant refresh that will see the new MacBook Pro gain not only up to 512GB of SSD storage in a wholesale shift to solid-state memory, but the adoption of Intel’s Light Peak technology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v12dock (Dec 3, 2010)

Woohoo, $100 for a GUI


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Woohoo, $100 for a GUI


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


>



He's probably googling for more info to bash Macintosh since this thread is not going where he wanted it to go.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2010)

those specs look right...did anyone think to look at what type of SSD's those are? Those are probably the SLC (old mlc) laptop SSD's (as in not the big cool square ones that look like small bullet proof bibles) that you can easily find on newegg. observe.

Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAA128MAG-1G1 1.8" 128GB ...

they may also be using one of the pos PATA or internal pci-e ssd's


----------



## Frick (Dec 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> those specs look right...did anyone think to look at what type of SSD's those are? Those are probably the SLC (old mlc) laptop SSD's (as in not the big cool square ones that look like small bullet proof bibles) that you can easily find on newegg. observe.
> 
> Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAA128MAG-1G1 1.8" 128GB ...
> 
> they may also be using one of the pos PATA or internal pci-e ssd's



Nah, they're pretty new. It's the same ones used in Kingston’s SSDNow V+, and the interface is mSata.

Review on Anantech.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 7, 2010)

gotta be a mistake somewhere. they are trying to sell it as only 2 MB/s faster than the standard drive... (no average user will know about seek time and such)


----------



## v12dock (Dec 7, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> He's probably googling for more info to bash Macintosh since this thread is not going where he wanted it to go.



Im probably to lazy to post anymore infomation


----------

